# Passport Expiry/Renewal Question



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi All,

I have a query regarding passport expiry after the visa grant.

Assume one has to renew his or her passport at least 6 months before the expiration date. He/She has already applied for PR before these 6 months and granted too on that old passport. But his/her initial entry would be in these 6 months prior to expiration so he/she must renew the passport otherwise cannot travel. So will that new passport work with that grant on old passport?

Example:
Passport Expiry Date: June 2014
Visa Granted: Sep 2013
Initial Entry Planned: Mar 2014

So in Mar 2014 one cannot travel with old passport as only 3 months would be left in expiration and passport renewal is needed and passport number would change I believe.

any thoughts/feedback?


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

did you applied through agent?

If yes, get new passport in your country, sent email to your agent and he will give you form from DIAC which you need to fill in and submit back to him, with copy of new passport page and old passport page.

Based on this DIAC will update in computer database your new passport number and once done ( ussually takes 2 weeks) agent will notify you. This is time you can travel from home to australia on new passport...as your PR will be automatically changed in computers on borders. 

I asked mine agent as i am in similiar situation,, this is 100% how it works.


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> did you applied through agent?
> 
> If yes, get new passport in your country, sent email to your agent and he will give you form from DIAC which you need to fill in and submit back to him, with copy of new passport page and old passport page.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, but what if no agent is involved? same procedure?


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

coolkhu said:


> Thanks for the reply, but what if no agent is involved? same procedure?


I think you sh pay some loyer to submit this for you,, as with agent take 2 weeks,, otherwise have no idea how long take own correspondance with DIAC,, can take up to 6 mths,, who knows in the end surely it solved and in case wrong applied, you will be return on border,....take it seriously.


----------



## coolkhu (Sep 13, 2013)

ivetka233 said:


> I think you sh pay some loyer to submit this for you,, as with agent take 2 weeks,, otherwise have no idea how long take own correspondance with DIAC,, can take up to 6 mths,, who knows in the end surely it solved and in case wrong applied, you will be return on border,....take it seriously.


Just came to know we can submit Form 929 even after visa is granted so they can update their records. It doesn't matter you submit or your agent.

But may be you are right. Other seniors can advise please?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Simply complete form 929, attach a Certified copy of your new passport and return the form to the office where you lodged your application. 

Best,

Girl Aussie



coolkhu said:


> Just came to know we can submit Form 929 even after visa is granted so they can update their records. It doesn't matter you submit or your agent.
> 
> But may be you are right. Other seniors can advise please?


----------



## abhaytomar (Aug 12, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> Simply complete form 929, attach a Certified copy of your new passport and return the form to the office where you lodged your application.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Girl Aussie


Hi,
Six months validity of Passport is required at the time of lodging VISA so that the passport may remain valid untill your VISA application is processed.
If you got PR in Sep 2013 and you are planning to move there by Mar 2013 then you can move there should not be any problem as still there will be 2-3 months for passport expiry.
Once you reach Australia then you can submit the passport for renewal.

Another suggestion as you have sufficient time, you can apply for a renewal of passport and then submit form 929 ( may be form 1022 as well).

The best approach would be to speak to immigration deppt and ask them.

Thanks,
Abhay Singh


----------



## lvonline (Jan 24, 2013)

Guys, on a similar line, I have submitted my EOI on Aug 31 2013 for 189 (60 points) and VIC SS (190). Expecting no invite any sooner for 189 and :fingerscrossed: for VICTORIA. My passport expiry is March 2014.

Should I go ahead and renew my passport? Is it okay if I renew in FEB 2014 and can I lodge VISA if at all I get an invite prior to the expiry date?


----------



## anandacharya (Mar 7, 2016)

*Query on passport eligibility while applying for PR*

Hi Friends,

I have completed my IELTS and ACS, and will apply for EOI this week (visa 189).
My current passport will expire exactly after 6 months on 07/09/2016. 

So during this next 6 months in case I get a confirmation to lodge a visa application, so will my current passport be eligible or I have to apply for passport renewal first and then apply for visa?

Also, will it be ok if my IELTS and ACS has old passport number, and I lodge my visa application with new passport number?

Thanks,
Anand


----------

